# Sicherheitsforscher warnt vor iPhone-Schurkenprogrammen



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2009)

heise online - Sicherheitsforscher warnt vor iPhone-Schurkenprogrammen


> Erst vor wenigen Wochen machten Berichte über erste iPhone-Würmer die Runde, die Besitzer geknackter ("jailbroken") Geräte plagten und sogar Bankdaten abfischen konnten. N. S., ein Schweizer Sicherheitsforscher, hat nun davor gewarnt, dass auch unbehandelte Apple-Smartphones potenziell angreifbar sind – durch so genannte "rogue apps", Schurkenprogramme, die durch den App-Store-Zulassungsprozess des Herstellers rutschen.


----------

